# Hydrogen Peroxide



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I was told to use a couple of drops of Hydrogen Peroxide in the fishes bag when shipping. Apparently the peroxide continues to produce oxygen after the bag is sealed, creating an oxygen rich environment for them to be transported in. If this is true, what kind of Hydrogen Peroxide do I need and where to get it? also, will 2-3 drops be enough or too much? Does anyone have any information on this?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Get yourself some "Bag buddies".


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

what does that have to do with Hydrogen Peroxide?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

I have never heard of this before. Where did you hear this?

I did a quick Google search on it and it seems H2O2 is at the very least irritating and fatally toxic at high concentrations. I wouldn't try it.
Here's some more safety info: http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/MHMI/mmg174.html


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i use that stuff for my cuts to disenfect them. Dont know how it may help the fish.

But is there a way to conitnue to produce oxygen in an enclosed bag fo shipping?

Could plants help?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> what does that have to do with Hydrogen Peroxide?


Bag buddies is for shipping fish..check out the link http://www.theshippingbarn.com/bag_buddies.htm


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

test it on a goldfish first see wat happens


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

those bag buddies look neat, I'll have to try them. But I really want to know about Hydrogen Peroxide!


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

hmmm all i kno about that stuff is it takes out blood stains like a pro..............enough said :laugh:


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

murderer!


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## DennyPred1 (Mar 24, 2005)

I've heard of fish distributors using in existing tanks and water changes. Added benifits were no parasites? I only heard this one time and I too wasn't sure. I have put a drop per gallon in a 29 filled with goldfish and saw no ill effect.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lol good luck with your info b.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

For the purposes of producing oxygen gas for shipping a fish H2O2 isn't suitable. It is going to react with other molecules in the bag (ie the fish) as opposed to meeting another molecule and releasing one of their oxygens each. The formula for oxygen production from peroxide is 2(H2O2) -> 2(H2O) + O2 but you still need a catalyst to do this at any speed (e. g. MnO) This is curriculum from grade 9 science in Ontario.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I don't think that a normal hobbyist should experiment with peroxide.

Bag buddies would do ok.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

well, that settles that! Bag Buddies it is, thankyou for the information you've provided!


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Oct 2, 2004)

I've used Hydrogen Peroxide a few times now. When there's a power outage, it's what I use.

Well, to tell you the truth, I actually get a friend from work to come and do it because she's more experienced with it. It's always worked fine with no side affects. I always do a 25% WC afterwards though.

I'll see if I can get any info for you on how to use it and how much.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

b rodgers i would do a experiment if i were you :nod: get like 10 bags of like 3 gold fish fill on bag with pure hydrogen peroxide, then next use les then so on then use none in a bag. see witch bag lives the longest. wouldnt that be some sh*t if the gold fish in the pure bag lived until they died of starvation? lol


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

pretty sure pure hydrogen peroxide would kill the fish the second it was put in there


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> pretty sure pure hydrogen peroxide would kill the fish the second it was put in there


probly lol


----------

